# NSCS 2015 Daytona 500 START YOUR ENGINES Vince Vaughn



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I thought it was "Gentlemen, start your engines".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

txmarine6531 said:


> I thought it was "Gentlemen, start your engines".


There was a chick in the driver's field.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I missed this years. I was putting beer's in the sno bank for later


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Not since Danica Patrick emerged a few years back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That guy was a clown. Whoever the heck he was (I don't keep up with the Hollywood stuff).
The 82nd Airborne Chorus doing the National Anthem was superb, however.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Did he lose weight?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think Vince likes guns and bar fights. Seems like a good guy.


----------

